# اكبر كورس لتعليم اللحام على مستوى العالم عبارة عن 10 اسطوانات فيديو (الآن مجانا)



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أبريل 2010)

مع الشكر لكل من
* د.محمد باشراحيل ، م.عبدالناصرعجوة ،عبير عبد الرحمن*


See attached link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164325.html


----------



## عمرو القفاش (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 أبريل 2010)

*تعليم جميع أنواع اللحام*

جزى الله الاستاذ محمد خيرا و ارجو من الله ان يرزق امه الجنه على هذا العلم النافع

see attached link
http://www.esnips.com/web/foxdk


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 أبريل 2010)

*تعلم كيفية اللحام الصحيح والوقاية من المخاطر بالصوت والصوره أيضا*

رغم أن الصفحات إنجليزى ولكن بالصور والفيديو! ستتعلم كيفية اللحام ..
http://www.smspower....der/solder.html

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/solder.htm

وهنا الفيديو
http://radiojove.gsf.../index.html#kit

للوقاية:
- احرص على تهوية (ليست جيده فقط بل أجود تهوية) لتسريب العادم الناتج عن اللحام.
- تجنب مسك الكاوية إذا سقطت على الأرض .. لأنك ستمسكها من الجزء الساخن!
- ناحية هامة للمستفيد وهي يجب إستعمال كاوية متغيرة الحرارة بما ستحتاجه البورد من كمية حرارة
أو يمكن إستعمال كاويين بإستطاعات مختلفة 30 واط للبورد ذو الوجه الواحد أو 40 واط للبورد متعددة الوجوه والطبقات أوأستطاعات أكبر للمساحة المعدنية الكبيرة المراد لحامها ،وطبعاً كاوي الهواء الساخن يساعد كثيراً للوصول لدرجة ذوبان القصدير.
وهذا كله يعتمد على تمرس المستفيد في اللحام فيمكنك بكاوية 100 واط لحام أي قطعة بدون تأثر القطعة أو البورد ،مع الزمن ستجد ذلك بنفسك.

أتذكر في بدايات لحامي بالكاوية كيف كانت تحترق أصابعي من مسك القطعة الإلكترونية وسحبها من البورد 

فالنقطة الهامة في اللحام الصحيح للعناصر وهي تسخين رجل العنصر الالكتروني مع تسخين الطبقة النحاسية في سطح البورد ثم وضع معدن القصدير ،يعني العملية ستستغرق ثانية أو إثنتين بالكثير.
وكلما زادت مساحة التلامس برأس الكاوية والسطح زادت الحرارة وسرعة اللحام ،فيمكنك وضع قليل من القصدير على رأس الكاوية قبل اللحام

ويجب الإنتباه إذا كان أرجل العنصر أو السطح المراد لحامه قديمة متأكسدة من الهواء فيجب هنا الإستعانة بما يسمى الشحمة الخاصة لذلك ،أو ستلجأ بالإكثار من القصديرعلى الكاوية وحكها على السطح لإذابة وزوال التأكسد مما يحتويه القصدير من شحمه فيه .

بالتوفيق..


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 أبريل 2010)

*كتاب تعليم اساسيات اللحام الكهربائي welding*

كتاب شرح اساسيات اللحام الكهربائي
يهدف الى اكتساب المهارة الفنية والمعرفية التاسيسية في اللحام
مع التعريف بالسلامة المهنية والادوات المستخدمة في هذا المجال .

رابط تحميل الكتاب :

http://www.zshare.net/download/13284961a7bc77f7

علما ان الكتاب مضغوط ببرنامج WINRAR
وهو ملف PDF​​​__________________
http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/388/48704780sm5.jpg​​​

Read more: http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30472#ixzz0mOPpAQ5J​​​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 أبريل 2010)

*كتاب عن وصل ولحام المعادن باللغة العربية*

] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




جايبلكو كتاب عن وصل ولحام المعادن باللغة العربية اكيد اكيد هتحتاجوة انشاءالله 

حمل من الرابط دة 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec223.pdf


----------



## احمد محمد العبيدي (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذي الفاضل وزميلي المهندس احمد صلاح الصاوي في البداية اشكرك على جميع العلومات القيمة التي تنصحنا بها لتنير طريقنا انار الله طريقك باذنه تعالى استاذي العزيز ابحث منذ فترة عن كتاب طرق اللحام او اي كتاب يشرح طرق اللحام على كل السبائك وبالذات لحام الولدنك والاركون ولم اجده حتى في هذا المنتدى هل من مساعدة تنصحونا بها ممكن ان تنفعنا وذلك لحاجتي الماسه له مع فائق الشكر المهندس احمد محمد العبيدي


----------

